# Slain Exile Detailed Chechen Ruler’s Systematic Cruelty



## Costas (Feb 1, 2009)

Άρθρο της New York Times.

Εντάξει, "Ένας Πούτιν μάς χρειάζεται", αλλά τι θα λέγατε και για έναν Καντύροφ;

In August, the Chechen who said he had been sent to Austria by Mr. Kadyrov found Umar Israilov and asked him to withdraw his complaints or risk being killed and having his family killed. Mr. Israilov refused, he and his lawyer said. The Austrian government released the man and did not protect Mr. Israilov.


----------

